# Réception mails dans la corbeille . . .



## lepou (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous(tes),
Ce post pour tenter d'avoir une explication à un problème que je rencontre depuis qq jours.
Un de mes contacts, qui est sur Windows a une "dartybox" avec une adresse "dbmail". Il y a qq jours, Darty à changé pour "hotmail". Depuis, tous les mails que m'envoie cette personne arrivent directement dans ma corbeille  , comme tous les mail que j'ai mis en "filtration" dans ma boîte gmail (pubs, spams, etc . . . ) Comment cela est-ce possible ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce genre de soucis au paravent ? Que faire (de mon côté) ou de celui de mon correspondant ??
Merci d'avance pour votre aide 
Bonne journée.


----------



## maousse (1 Septembre 2011)

ces règles, c'est le filtre spam automatique de gmail, ou des règles que tu as définies toi-même ?

pour éviter que le courrier d'un correspondant finisse avec les spams, l'ajouter à son carnet d'adresses suffit bien souvent. ou éditer une des règles que tu as conçue si c'est le cas.


----------



## lepou (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Les règles de spam, c'est moi qui les crée. C'est la fonction "filtre" de gmail dans laquelle on entre les adresse web des émetteurs des courriels indésirables (ou non) et qui, ensuite et selon le degré d'"éviction"  ou de redirection choisi, les mets directos à la corbeille ou les envoie dans les spams ou vers un dossier particulier. Pour les mails dont je parle, l'émetteur est depuis longtemps dans la liste de mes contacts et tout fonctionnait bien avant !
Heu, désolé pour mon ignorance, mais qu'entends-tu par "éditer une règle" dans le cas présent ?
En tout cas, ce soir, encore un mail, du même auteur que je retrouve à la corbeille sans qu'il soit passé par la boîte de réception ! 
Je ne vois vraiment comment cela peu se produire ! 
En tout cas, merci pour la réponse  et peut-être un idée de solution ???
À+    Bye


----------



## maousse (2 Septembre 2011)

par éditer, je veux dire "modifier"

vérifie bien que tu n'as pas un filtre qui envoie tous les mails ou une bonne part des mails venant d'une adresse @hotmail vers ton dossier spam ou ta corbeille.

c'est le changement vers hotmail de ton correspondant qui est le déclencheur de ce comportement, c'est sans doute un de tes filtres qui l'attrape au passage.

gmail est très fort(si ce n'est le plus fort) pour filtrer les spams intelligemment, c'est dommage de s'embêter à filtrer manuellement tes spams alors qu'il saurait sans doute les distinguer très bien tout seul. 

bonne chance !


----------

